

Show HN: Enomic – A game of hacking heroes and villians - enomic
https://enomic.herokuapp.com/

======
enomic
To get the game going, I will accept all pull requests that add to the heroes
id file, so anybody can become a "hero" and approve code changes.

Looking forward to hearing what people think and answering any questions.

~~~
owlexandeer
I'm having trouble generating key pairs with init.js. When I run it, it will
generate a key that says "undefined" and throw ENOENT errors telling me to
unlink the temporary .key and .pub files.

~~~
enomic
Oh, my apologies! What OS and node/io version are you on?

The code is pretty minimal. You can throw some log statements in there to
debug it yourself. Then commit the fix for others!

~~~
ZainRiz
I opened an issue about this on Github and posted a workaround.

Now if only someone could accept my pull request :)

------
ZainRiz
Well that didn't take long. We have an accidental villain who took over the
whole commit process due to a bug in the original code:
[https://github.com/enomic/enomic/issues/17](https://github.com/enomic/enomic/issues/17)

~~~
cinderblock
But we fixed it! :D

------
pavel_lishin
I'm sure I'm not the only one thinking about how to play this as a villain,
without completely shitting all over the game and other participants.

~~~
nekopa
Become a hero, and add a rule that allows for devil's advocates - villains
whose purpose is to make stronger heroes.

~~~
eximius
You mean minions.

